# Super Slow/ Unresponsive



## Verbivorous-Rex (Jul 15, 2013)

My windows 8 has begun to have a variety of problems. It may be related to a recent update, but I don't know. It keeps freezing, and it's running extremely slow. I find myself having to turn it off frequently. At first I thought that it wouldn't load past a black screen after the logo, but now I find that it does. However, shortly after, either on the opening page or login page, it will become unresponsive. I'm able to move the mouse, but it does nothing. Right now it's been frozen for 3 minutes on the login page because the clock has not moved. What is happening? It had started with webpages freezing, then it wouldn't open the internet, and now I can't even get on at all. Is this an error or a virus?


----------



## Gizmoto (Dec 31, 2010)

Run anti virus/ malware / spyware

then run Ccleaner or something like that, that you like to use

defrag and do a disk check, then restart


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you are going to mention CCleaner you really need to give a big warning about avoiding its Registry Wrecker.


----------



## Gizmoto (Dec 31, 2010)

TerryNet said:


> If you are going to mention CCleaner you really need to give a big warning about avoiding its Registry Wrecker.


Ok I will next time, but what do you mean by Registry Wrecker? in the few years i've used it i've had no problems with it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I mean that Registry Cleaners do little if any good and sometimes cause catastrophic failures. It's kinda like every week betting a million dollars to win one. After a couple hundred wins you're feeling pretty good. But lose just once and you'll never make it up. (Yeah, I know; if I'm gonna use a dumb analogy I should give a warning.  )


----------



## Verbivorous-Rex (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm currently running a virus scan in safe mode (the only way it will open) and so far it's taken 6 hours and it 85% complete. I'm not very hopeful. I have scheduled scans and clean-ups. I keep my pc pretty tidy. I don't think any of these things are going to do it because it went from zoomy and fast to non-functional. I'm afraid that I'm going to have to do a refresh or reset. 

I've used Ccleaner in the past, a few years ago, and I'm not sure how I feel about it. It didn't seem to do a lot then nd I'm not sure if it's worth doing now. 

I've only had this computer for 3 months, so it should not have even close to enough clutter on it to make it inoperable. 

Also, I tried to do a system restore, and it told be I couldn't because I didn't have any points saved, which is nonsense.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> It may be related to a recent update, but I don't know.


If any of those recent updates was a driver roll back to the previous version and see if that makes a difference.

I have no experience with CCleaner but many people have posted that it is fine and helpful as long as you stay away from the Registry "Cleaner."


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In the Windows 8 Start screen type *reliability*, click _Settings_, and then select _View Reliability History_. In the resulting chart if you click a column you'll see additional detailed text below. Perhaps there will be some useful information here.


----------



## Verbivorous-Rex (Jul 15, 2013)

I tried checking on the reliability, but the chart was blank.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please provide some details of the system
The make and full model of the computer if it is a branded machine eg Dell Toshiba etc
What anti virus are you using please - Windows Defender or some other product
Is it an SSD drive and if so is optimization set

If you can run it send the result of this please as a copy and paste
http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe


----------



## Verbivorous-Rex (Jul 15, 2013)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8 Pro with Media Center, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3612QM CPU @ 2.10GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 8063 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000, -1984 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 933541 MB, Free - 855904 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 023HTX
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Disabled

I don't know why it says my antivirus is disabled though, to my knowledge it isn't and I run it every few days.

It's a Dell Inspiron laptop. I'm pretty sure it's an SSD.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Is it the free AVAST if so and you are willing to do so, uninstall it, in the usual way from Programs and Features and then run this
http://www.avast.com/en-gb/uninstall-utility

note the caution please
Download aswclear.exe on your desktop
Start Windows in Safe Mode
Open (execute) the uninstall utility
If you installed avast! in a different folder than the default, browse for it. (*Note:* Be careful! The content of any folder you choose will be deleted!)
Click REMOVE
Restart your computer
On 64 bit the TSG Info utility reports usually erroneously that the AV is disabled

2. After you have uninstalled AVAST please check that Windows Defender is enabled an running, the Defender is the Windows 8 full AV protection.
It is GOOD - it is not simply the anti spyware that it was on 7.
It has replaced on 8 the Microsoft Security Essentials

3. If I am wrong and the cause is not AVAST you may of course simply reinstall it


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re my last - this will be of interest to you#
http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=123869.15

see the first post on page 2 of the link


----------

